
Show HN: Java-tutorial for forms and upload - javalin
https://javalin.io/tutorials/html-forms-example
======
exception_e
Looks very nice and concise. A few suggestions:

\- You should make those endpoints restful with resources rather than using
action verbs (just a best practice so that APIs are consistent and readable)

\- Maybe this is a nitpick, but ctx/context is a term that appears across many
Java frameworks. When I think of context, it has to do with global framework
full (Spring Context, base framework classes, etc) rather than
request/response objects.

\- Can you provide a snippet of unit test code for the class?

\- Any advice on advanced input validation?

Very good work.

